# RFRF Party!



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for a great time last night guys...The food was AWESOME...Enjoyed karaoke with Mr. Trussler and Redman..Sam and I also enjoyed beating Johnny in beer pong.. It was great to meet the famous Michigan Clay Doh..Im sure you picked up some ladies with that shirt..Thanks guys had a great time it was nice to meet some of yall i didnt know..And i meant RFRA..:doh


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Was i the only one there??


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

either that.. or the others are still recovering..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wld1985 (12/14/2008)*either that.. or the others are still recovering..


I've heard from a few that were just getting up at around 4pm.:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah cheap liquor, patron, everclear hunchpunch and enough beer to get the navy drunk..


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a great time! Pix are posted in the "Bashes" section.......:letsparty


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Coryphaena (12/14/2008)*I had a great time! Pix are posted in the "Bashes" section.......:letsparty


*I did not see you there, you must have gotten there late, like after we left.*


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, I didn't make it there till about 11- one of my best friends was having her party the same night. Sorry I missed you!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Coryphaena (12/15/2008)*Tom, I didn't make it there till about 11- one of my best friends was having her party the same night. Sorry I missed you!!


*Yes, Sorry we missed you! We left at 10:30, my wife was looking forward to meeting you. *

*See Ya Next Time!!*


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I think the last of us cut out around 3 or 3:30am. Good time!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i have to mention i got sick that night...it was a blast lol.


----------

